# Grind settings for Single vs. Double Baskets



## Beethovens_Beans (Mar 12, 2018)

If my grinder is currently set for an 18g VST basket, will that grind work for a single dose basket (eg. the stock Gaggia one)? My wife prefers the smaller single shot in the mornings, whereas I am on the double. Switching between the two is proving difficult, with the double dose grind setting choking up the single basket. Is that just to be expected? All input and suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Unlikely .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I use a 18g VST most of the time & while the grind for my 7g LM Strada (made by VST) & 41mm tamper is similar, it still takes a bit longer to hit the same ratio.

As my dad prefers the 'traditional' longer ratio of an Italian espresso it can be longer still. I really should get a 58-41mm dosing ring so I can tamp the single easier & maybe a touch lighter to compensate.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

IMS does "The Single" which is designed to use the same grind setting as their larger basket(s).

No experience with that, but it might be a right direction.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Depends what grinder you have doesn't it?

On demand - set doses as needed and can be different for uneven baskets.

One with hopper for grinds on front - gonna struggle.

Cheat and turn on pre infusion for single shots?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Or get a 9g vst if they do one?


----------

